
A World Where WomenInTech Rules - roughworking
https://dev.to/bhavaniravi/a-world-where-womenintech-rules-1g2g
======
jstummbillig
Our blind spots in gender matters are still gaping. It's pretty wild and sad.
Please, try to make an effort to be more considerate at every step.

